# Mating question



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Just wondering what's the normally done thing if a girl if mated and it doesn't take? 

do you gals mate again on the next call or wait off on that one and do the one after?

Lady's mating to her breeders champion boy didn't take, more than likely due to the move here the day after - but she is now in an ear bleeding call!! lol x

first time for one not to take for me so thought i'd ask xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

No expert here Lou & I'm talking Bengals but my friends girl didn't take on her first mating & came back into call so the stud owners asked her to bring her straight back. Second time she took & had 4 gorgeous healthy bubs!

Hope that helps you a bit hunni xx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Still mating though at the end of the day hun so thank you for your reply xx

She's only been in call 24 hours so i have time to put her in with Oz just if i put her in with Radley it'd have to be quickly, would be his first girl lol xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh I see hun xx Wasn't sure whether my reply would be any use but derrrrr they are still puddy cats at the end of the day LMAO I so should have been blond!! xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Oooops forgot to say your welcome my sweets xx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

emailed her breeder, see what he thinks lol x

and Char, you ain't blonde, it's just late :lol: xx

i swear everytime i think i may get to sleep she starts again LOL xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry to ask,but is the boy proven? And yes normal practice would be for your girl to go back for a free second mating,also when your lady is in call ,you take her around her 3rd/4th day when she's rampant (thats how we've done it with our ladies)otherwise it can be a bit early and possibly put either one off for various reasons,or you can take them a tad late and they go off by the time they are in with the lad,or if she's a maiden sometimes they take and sometimes not


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL bless ya Kell, she flew in from Czech Republic, i don't think i'll be taking her back for a second run, especially since they did it as a gift to me as we've become great friends  x

She's maiden yes and boy was proven, reason it didn't take was stress related due to trip, but we knew that may happen and their vet had also said this x

I just needed to know if best to leave one call or just put her to one of my boys xx

otherwise i definitely need some industrial earmuffs - honestly i have heard noisy girls in my time but this one has the lungs of an opera singer and the determination to boot!! lol x


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Are you sure she hasn't taken Lou,as with our ladies they seem to call immediately after and it does sound the same but are pregnant,they sometimes have gone off 2/3 days after and sometimes up to a week or so


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Are you sure she hasn't taken Lou,as with our ladies they seem to call immediately after and it does sound the same but are pregnant,they sometimes have gone off 2/3 days after and sometimes up to a week or so


she's been here 2-3 weeks now, hence i figured she wasn't lol xx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Haven't you got a nice new boy there who might be interested in proving himself? 

Yes, I'd certainly mate her this call.

Liz


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes her breeder has said the same x He thinks the mating didn't take either, and to be honest if i have to listen to a week of this at present i think i'll tear my hair out lol x

will introduce her to Radley later on xx See if my boy can get himself sorted on first time lol xx


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

That sounds a lovely combination.
What colours would they produce together? Would they all be solids?

Ear plugs top of your christmas list then


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Well you know my thoughts on it Lou and it would produce just the right colour selection too....!!!

Keep us posted

Lou
X


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*I would just check her nipples  1st lou normaly tell after 3 weeks as i have had girls call after matings and they HAVE been pregnant  so just be careful x and yes if mating dont take then a 2nd Free mating should be offered  *


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Right, i'm now not sure - she's eating like a horse and i know when she's on call that isn't normal as she drops a fair amount of weight apparently x

She called from early so has been through many calls before the mating - it was also done to make sure it wasn't another call before she flew over, as both myself and breeder were worried about how many times she had x

anyway, if she stops being interested in food later i'll maybe think about popping her in with Radley or Oz, but as she's as ravenous as the other girls this morning (wouldn't mind but you'd think they'd never been fed lol) i'll wait off, as maybe this is a phantom call x

her nipples are extremely small but very pink so no idea  xx i'm used to bigger nipples LOL x


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Bizarre - time will tell I guess! Would it harm her if she was already pregnant and you put her in with one of the boys????

Lou
X


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

LousKoonz said:


> Right, i'm now not sure - she's eating like a horse and i know when she's on call that isn't normal as she drops a fair amount of weight apparently x
> 
> She called from early so has been through many calls before the mating - it was also done to make sure it wasn't another call before she flew over, as both myself and breeder were worried about how many times she had x
> 
> ...


*
lol if her nipples are pinking then its possible she is pregnant i would wait a while to be sure she isnt coz if she is and you mate her again she could have 2 litters in her and she may lose them *


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *
> lol if her nipples are pinking then its possible she is pregnant i would wait a while to be sure she isnt coz if she is and you mate her again she could have 2 litters in her and she may lose them *


I wouldn't worry too much about that - I researched it recently in several journals and the bottom line was there is not even one documented and undisputed case where this has happened.

Liz


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww it all sounds very exciting, cant wait to see if she is or isnt, blimey it sounds such hard work being a breeder,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....:scared:..


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> aww it all sounds very exciting, cant wait to see if she is or isnt, blimey it sounds such hard work being a breeder,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....:scared:..


I haven't even started yet and I'm already knackered!!!!!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

My ears are feeling that one today!! lol x

i've just given her a fuss and made her pad the floor then shuvved the bowl of food under her nose - well her arse was still in the air and she was happily scoffing away!! lol xx  unhelpful woman she is today lol xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh Lou this all sounds very exciting!! I wander if she has taken?? Oh keep us posted hunni xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

lizward said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about that - I researched it recently in several journals and the bottom line was there is not even one documented and undisputed case where this has happened.
> 
> Liz


What a load of rubbish,sorry Liz but of course this happens and it is a worry,the seven journals you read maybe hadn't chose to document issues such as this,but given that we know how the feline bodys work at least with reproducing then it is i beg to differ a very real worry Also at 3 wks Lou her nipps if she were baking babies would be starting to pink upGood luck hun and keep us updated


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

FluffyCoonz said:


> I haven't even started yet and I'm already knackered!!!!!


Yeah you wait LOL xx



Abooksigun said:


> Oh Lou this all sounds very exciting!! I wander if she has taken?? Oh keep us posted hunni xx


It'd be nice if she has bit i don't mind if she hasn't - i haven't had a break from kittens lately so it'd be nice not to have to worry for a month or so but never mind lol x whichever way i'm happy xx



Siamese Kelly said:


> What a load of rubbish,sorry Liz but of course this happens and it is a worry,the seven journals you read maybe hadn't chose to document issues such as this,but given that we know how the feline bodys work at least with reproducing then it is i beg to differ a very real worry Also at 3 wks Lou her nipps if she were baking babies would be starting to pink upGood luck hun and keep us updated


theyre pink enough but small (just got to look yesterday, she's not a huge fan of someone wading through her big luscious coat to try and look at her nipple lol) i'll try and look again x


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Don't blame her,poor girlNot only that she's either thinking all i want for christmas is some romanceBless Just realised Liz have to apologise to you,it's not a load of rubbish,my mistake by reading what you'd posted and not taking it in,your quite right in that it's not a worry 3 wks after


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

right, as breeder said would happen, its not far over 24 hours since she started shouting and voila, the bottom is now DEFINITELY up in the air, cooing lots now also instead of shouting as much lol x

and food seems to be of no interest now aswell x whereas this morning it was of much interest x

i counted back it's 21 days exactly since she was mated, and checked nipples, they're normal colour and small (must have just caught the light wrong yesterday when i looked) x


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Well hope this doesn't sound horrible of me (it isn't meant that way) but I think that is kinda good. Me thinks you could do with a rest from kittens for a little while, just gives you a few weeks to breathe and do some Lou things (like cars...friends...visiting my two...lunch and vino etc )

x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

twinkles said:


> Well hope this doesn't sound horrible of me (it isn't meant that way) but I think that is kinda good. Me thinks you could do with a rest from kittens for a little while, just gives you a few weeks to breathe and do some Lou things (like cars...friends...visiting my two...lunch and vino etc )
> 
> x


oh no it doesn't hun lol x i do agree, be nice to have a small break lol xx

even if she's not i won't mate her on this call, i'm going to mate her and Storm at same time if she doesn't turn out pregnant x


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> oh no it doesn't hun lol x i do agree, be nice to have a small break lol xx
> 
> even if she's not i won't mate her on this call, i'm going to mate her and Storm at same time if she doesn't turn out pregnant x


I am still really really tempted by a Storm baby...because she is just fabulous. But then I haven't met Lady yet and there is still Bo on the way... Must stop thinking more furbabies!!! hehe x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Lady is fabulous, you'll love her x Storm is definitely the sweetest and most patient maine coon i've ever met lol x Lady is very good at turning a blind eye to things too so she comes in close 2nd on that x

and i told you that you'd get the bug didn't i lol xx


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> Lady is fabulous, you'll love her x Storm is definitely the sweetest and most patient maine coon i've ever met lol x Lady is very good at turning a blind eye to things too so she comes in close 2nd on that x
> 
> and i told you that you'd get the bug didn't i lol xx


Well I might go to this ragdoll show in Coventry Jan time. Should go to a full-on cat show and look at other breeds. But I just love my 2 so much that I think I'd feel like a traitor if I got anything else...

possibles would be - BSH, Norw Forest, Ragdoll

x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

What Ragdoll show in coventy?


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> What Ragdoll show in coventy?


Mentioned here x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh must be sharing the hall on that day with some other shows. I am going.


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> Oh must be sharing the hall on that day with some other shows. I am going.


Oooo what other shows? I know it is called the short haired and ragdoll show on the Stoneleigh website.

x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Short Haired Cat Society

Asian Group Cat Society 
Colourpoint Cat Club 
Rex Cat Association 
Korat Cat Association 
Singapura Cat Club 
The British Ragdoll Cat Club


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

The Singapuras are very cute - very dainty! I once met an exhibitor who had both an MC and a Singapura and she said that the Singapura made just as much noise racing around the house as the huge MC! We were at once point considering getting a Singapura but in the end decided we loved our Raggies too much


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

back to topic - has anyones girls not pinked up til the last minute??

her breeder earlier was telling me that one of his other girls called every 15 days after mating and was even in call 3 days before she gave birth!! she isn't related to Lady though, i did check the lines lol x


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> What a load of rubbish,sorry Liz but of course this happens and it is a worry,the seven journals you read maybe hadn't chose to document issues such as this,but given that we know how the feline bodys work at least with reproducing then it is i beg to differ a very real worry


I have no axe to grind on this one - if you know of any documented cases I would be most interested to hear of them, it's just that I researched it and that is what I found.

Liz


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I agree with Liz - there are no documented cases - if there appear to be different aged kittens in a litter it is most likely due to infection, causing some of the kittens to stop growing early in pregnancy. This is what Dr Susan Little has said, and she is probably the world's leading expert on feline reproduction. I've heard her lecture a couple of times and there's no doubt she knows what she's talking about (she also used to breed Egyptian Maus)
It IS possible for a litter to have more than one father, but mating has to occur within a 48 hour window - not days or weeks apart. Queens ovulate all their eggs at once. Multiple matings do not cause more eggs to be released.



lizward said:


> I have no axe to grind on this one - if you know of any documented cases I would be most interested to hear of them, it's just that I researched it and that is what I found.
> 
> Liz


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

I agree KK and thankyou for educating me(something which i am in need of),i did apologise to Liz as i hadn't read and understood her post properly,it was my mistakeNot had a girl pink up at the death Lou,but had ones that have been difficult to tell with as they've carried very well and nips have been pink generally


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Hows it looking today Lou? x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

twinkles said:


> Hows it looking today Lou? x


Has her moments today i tell ya!! If i go near her she's trying to get her arse as far in the air as possible lol x

however i checked nipples earlier and one of them was bigger and pinker  so maybe she is just being a complete pain and calling while pregnant x

their boy is very well proven but it was a bit manic for her moving here x

i suppose in about a week i shall know more anyway x just gotta keep an eye on those nipples :lol: x


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Will keep everything crossed for you Lou


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Will keep everything crossed for you Lou


thanks hunny x all nipples pink today but still in call x

they don't pink up when they're in heat do they? never really looked before unless i'd mated a girl and not had a caller after the fact so wouldn't know x


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

How are the nipples? (Such a school girl, I was almost wetting myself when the vet was talking about the size of Sam's testicles this morning. Apparently 'as he is quite a big boy they should be fine...big boys normally have big testicles' :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Crossing my fingers and hoping your lickle minx shows you a nice positive pink result soon Lou. Such an anxious time when you're waiting and waiting ...


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Right well,our girls nips are generally a very faint pink but pink when in call,sometimes they stay this way whilst baking and sometimes they go like a milky color before they go really pink so in short it depends on the girl So i hope this has cleared that one up for you Lou


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> i did apologise to Liz as i hadn't read and understood her post properly,it was my mistake


I wasn't offended 

Liz


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> thanks hunny x all nipples pink today but still in call x
> 
> they don't pink up when they're in heat do they? never really looked before unless i'd mated a girl and not had a caller after the fact so wouldn't know x


I have only one girl, but she pinks up when calling, always has done, even before being mated .


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Right am thinking we should start an on line book on whether or not your lady is baking muffins or not...we at the Burnthwaite del monte say yesBear in mind Lou,though brunette i do have my er "grey" moments,see how pc i can be


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Not very clued up on this subject but just wanted to say good luck...keep us informed hun xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Right am thinking we should start an on line book on whether or not your lady is baking muffins or not...we at the Burnthwaite del monte say yesBear in mind Lou,though brunette i do have my er "grey" moments,see how pc i can be


:lol:..:lol:..:lol:...you do make me laugh you do,,,,,,,,,,,,,:thumbup:


----------

